
Great documents come from great discussions - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/great-documents-come-from-great.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
Newky
This is why google wave wasn't a failure, despite it as a project failing,
google docs, to mention one product is benefiting so much from this.

Looks amazing, and I use google docs so much for collaboration on notes, etc
and this will just bring it to the next level.

------
levesque
This looks interesting. Some of those features seem to come directly from
google wave.

------
thisisananth
Google Docs is differentiating itself from MS office fast. This is another
feather in the cap

